# Shots Needed?



## jjarden (May 1, 2011)

Hello, I live in California and I'm visiting Thailand for the month of June. 

Do I need to get any shots before I travel there? If so, which ones? 

Thanks!


----------



## duncbUK (Apr 19, 2011)

A doctor will say yes, but most people who live here or spend a lot of their time here will probably say the opposite. I have spent over 3 years in Thailand and never taken any inoculations


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

If you do not get the Shots it may invalidate your Travel Insurance though ! Probably the usual Hepitities B , Malaria etc


----------



## Thai-Spy (May 17, 2011)

It's prudent to keep your tetanus shot up to date whether traveling or not.


----------



## jjarden (May 1, 2011)

Thank you DuncbUK, Mike, and Thai-Spy


----------



## vanalli (Jun 23, 2009)

I took a bunch before I first went over. Was really expensive, as was the malaria medication I never took. Prob worth getting the rabies one though.


----------



## thongdee48 (May 24, 2011)

During the 12 years I've either been living or visiting Thailand the only shots I ever had was a tetanus shot at the police hospital after being mugged one night in Bangkok.

While you would be wise to do as has been suggested in getting hep shots, no one has mentioned rabies which despite popular belief is alive and well in some of country villages in Issarn and in the north west.


----------

